# Gulf Shores Surf Fishing



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, 

Heading down in early August. Will be staying near the State Park. Any suggestions or help on surf fishing. I've been coming down for years so I am "kind of" aware of how what when and where. Just looking for any advice on how to get into some bigger fish. Typically I get the usual from the surf. Specs, hardtails, ladyfish, whiting, cats...etc. I want some thing worth while. Maybe a red, blue, shark....etc. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

If your at the State Park then get out on the pier. Lots of oppertunities for bigger fish out there.


----------

